# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Blackberry alarm won't shut off by itself once it goes off.

## Puffin

I'm hoping someone can help me with this, because it's really pissing me off.

I have a Blackberry Torch. I've set the alarm for a certain time.

Volume - Silent
Snooze Time - None
Vibration - Custom
Length - Short
Count - 3

From this, I'm guessing it should be going off three short vibrations and then stopping by itself. I set it before and it did this, but for some reason, now it's not going to stop vibrating until I manually press "dismiss" on the phone. I want to use this for DEILDs, so you can guess what the problem with having to dismiss the alarm is. 

I have "Dismiss Clock Automatically" checked, and Bedside Mode is off.

Have I overlooked something?

Thanks!

----------


## OldNutter

My boss has a torch, I'll ask him tomorrow, but you should go see your carrier. If you're with MTS, then I wish you luck, if you'e with anyone else, then they should be able to help you.

----------


## Puffin

> My boss has a torch, I'll ask him tomorrow, but you should go see your carrier. If you're with MTS, then I wish you luck, if you'e with anyone else, then they should be able to help you.



I'm with Rogers... Not too good of a carrier, but hey. 
They should know about the model I have.

----------


## OldNutter

> I'm with Rogers... Not too good of a carrier, but hey. 
> They should know about the model I have.



Good, least you picked a half decent Carrier, lol. Call 611 on your phone, and ask them. I asked my boss, and he never ran into the issue, but then again, he never uses the alarm on it. But the Calendar alarm works fine, I know that much  :tongue2:

----------

